# North Houston $250 Prize Tournmanet - 1850 pointsMay 10-2014-.



## flash3000

Welcome,

At Swords and SuperHeroes In Spring, Texas (26835 Cypresswood Drive) Open doors at 11am - All invited - 10 player Max : early sign ups are $15 up to a day before, and $20 on the 10th.

Style: Three Game Guarantee bracket, normal missions. No Stronghold Assault, No Escalation, No Forgeworld. 

-All entries that play in the tourney will get a one shot discount coupon for one item, so win or lose you win something. Min:5 units / painting not required. So join us for a few hours of war and a cool secret weapon card -once per game, to keep things interesting. :grin:

Please direct questions to: https://www.facebook.com/SwordsAndSuperheroes


----------

